# ehiem 2262 filter please close problem solved



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Is any one here currently using a eheim 2260 or 2262 filter. I'm confused about the o ring the one i got is a little bigger and won't fit where it's is supposed to go . Is that normal. The filter is brand new. Any help would be great i was hoping to run the filter today thanks


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

problem solved. please close thanks


----------

